# The puppies actually look like Schnauzers now!



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

They got their first haircuts! Ok, so it's not a pro job, I did them myself, so you will have to forgive any mistakes you see! This only 3 of the 5, I don't have the other two done, my clippers are giving out on me.

It's been so cold, rainy, and yuck, and we finally had a nice day (well it was windy, but atleast I didn't need a jacket and the sun was out), so I figured I better take advantage and get some pics!
This is the boy, Jonas, he's so sweet, he's the biggest and the mellowest. More reserved then the others, just likes to sit back and see what's happening.








































And giving the head tilt,









And Marly, she's the biggest girl, my dad is supposed to be taking her, but I think he's been having second thoughts and might keep Josey instead, he say's she likes him better, but I think they all just have different ways about them, she's alittle more like her brother, Josey is very affectionate, thinks everyone needs a good face washing!

























And those two together,
With Teddy,

























And lastly little Josey, she and Bethanie are the smallest, and probably the most overly affectionate! Although Tina gives them a run for their money, she's quite the lover to!
Most the pics I got of this girl are from behind, she kept hearing or seeing things that she just had to check out!
























Ok, here are a few from the front!

















I will have to get pics of the other two after they are finished. These guys were sooo good I couldn't believe it! I told mom she should trade her two in and keep the pups (kidding of course)! But they were just so good, some easier then others, Jonas and Marly were by far the easiest and I did them w/out any help, Marly especially fell asleep on me and was like a rag doll, I could have shaved her bald if I'd wanted to and she wouldn't care! They didn't care to much for the baths, but they tolerated it pretty good, and were even great about thier nails being done!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

aww now - quit teasin' - they are TOO CUTE.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

They are tooooo cute.....love their coloring! My daughter has a mini Schnauzer, but she is the typical greys.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

The head tilt is so precious. I know they cooperated well and that helped, but very good photography. Love the split color on the back of Josey's neck.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

To bad you aren't located closer-i'd be tempted to buy one-they are even cuter than the last time I saw them. . Almost makes me want to go out and buy a schnauzer-although I dont think there are any colored like that around here.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What adorable puppies. I think you did a wonderful job on their haircuts., they look great.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

real cuties ....  :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

are you selling them? oh they are adorable!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

They actually belong to my mom, and yes sadly she's selling them. She's asking $150 if anyone is interested. 

I just love them, they are all so different in their personalities, but all really sweet. If I didn't already have 3 dogs I would have to keep one, it's already taking all I have not to! I had one when I was a kid, a black one, she was awsome!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how big do they get? (sorry not up on my dog breeds)


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

They're small dogs, the mom is around 10lbs, the dad is bigger, probably close to 15lbs (although his parents were smaller). I would expect these guys to end up between 10 and 15lbs. Right now Josey and Bethanie are the smallest, and Jonas and Marly are the biggest (Marly started out the smallest), and Tina is somewhere in between.

I think the pics turned out really well! But to be honest I took a ton of them, these the best ones!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think they are just so darn cute! I think my grandma would love one ..... but sadly I dont even know where you live.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

They are so sweet! You did a great job with the clippers... you can tell they aren't concerned in the least about their new haircuts. 

Schnauzers are one of the few terrier breeds that I would ever consider having. But, we're looking for a German Shepherd puppy right now - don't think the Schnauzer would be the livestock protector we need!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

No I don't think a miniature schnauzer would be a good livestock protector!

I think they are great dogs, I'm really a big dog person, my chinese crested is my first little dog (well not really as a kid I had a cocker spaniel and later a schnauzer), as an adult I've had great danes and a lab/weim mix. And then I got the crazy idea I needed a little dog. My little dog is great, but I swear these little ones give me gray hair! They just seem to fagile and I'm always afraid something is going to happen to them. 

But I have to say for little dogs schnauzers are some of the toughest! I think if I was going to get another little dog they'd be high on my list (actually if I didn't already have 3 dogs, I'd definately be keeping one of these). The one I had when I was a teen did everything w/ me, swimming, trail riding, hiking, whatever and I didn't worry about her. To bad I can't say the same for my crested, I won't hardly let her do anything, even though she's probably tougher then I give her credit for.

Mojo is treated pretty much like a farm dog, he's a house dog, but he goes out to check cows, check fences, and loves to take rides around the property (he rides the scooter, four wheeler, rhino, etc.).


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I actually have a West Highland Terrier and a Carin Terrier.......they are great dogs! They are a bit of a hand full until about 2yrs. old........they do love to chase critters (terriers were bred for hunting varmits) though unless trained not too.....mine are not allowed to chase the goats, but let a rabbit come in the yard and they are gone! They are great mole hunters :greengrin: !


----------



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

OH!!! They are so adorable? Where are you located? I'd be SO tempted to get one....I had one years ago. Adopted her from the UT vet school. She had a heart defect so her breeder donated her for research. She lived 12 years with me ...wasn't supposed to live over 2 years, but I didn't let them do all the surgeries and such they wanted to do and just let her be a dog...  

I'd love to get another one day...
Didn't see what state you were in....
Susan


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Cinder said:


> They are so sweet! You did a great job with the clippers... you can tell they aren't concerned in the least about their new haircuts.
> 
> Schnauzers are one of the few terrier breeds that I would ever consider having. But, we're looking for a German Shepherd puppy right now - don't think the Schnauzer would be the livestock protector we need!


 Hey Cinder. I have heard from a lot of people that a Shepard is NOT a good livestock dog. If you are interested, there is a GP rescue by me.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm in Arkansas!

12 years, I bet that was unexpected! We got our first one after babysitting one for a friend (they knew the breeder)! We just loved him, so when his sister got returned to the breeder they gave her to us! We lost her early to an accident and ended up getting her full sister, they were as different as night and day!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

What cute puppies!!!!


----------

